# B-2 and F-22A Pics



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

From here:

http://chamorrobible.org/gpw/gpw-200905.htm




*Huge Large Medium*
*1. Two F-22A Raptor Stealth Fighter Jets and One B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber Fly In Formation Over Andersen Air Force Base, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA* 


*Huge Large Medium*
*2. The B-2 Spirit and Two F-22A Raptors Fly Above As Waves From the Pacific Ocean Crash On The Rocks Below, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA* 


*Huge Large Medium*
*3. The B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber and Two F-22A Raptor Fighters Flying In Formation Over the Pacific Ocean, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA* 


*Huge Large Medium*
*4. The B-2 Spirit and Two F-22A Raptor Fighters Fly In Formation Above the Cliffs, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA* 


*Huge Large Medium*
*5. The B-2 Spirit and the Two F-22A Raptor Fighter Jets – the Center Aircraft, An F-22A Raptor, With Trailing Vortices – Flying In Formation 
Over the Pacific Ocean, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA* 


*Huge Large Medium*
*6. With the Sandy Coastline Below Them, Two F-22A Raptors and One B-2 Spirit Fly In Formation Over the Pacific Ocean, April 14, 2009
Territory of Guam, USA*        Photo Credits:
1. First Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, or Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-008) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​ 2. Second Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, or Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-001) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​ 3. Third Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-009) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​ 4. Fourth Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, or Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-004) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​ 5. Fifth Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, or Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-005) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​ 6. Sixth Row (Full size Original, Huge, Large, or Medium): Master Sgt. Kevin J. Gruenwald, United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil); Defense Visual Information (DVI, http://www.DefenseImagery.mil, 090414-F-6911G-003) and United States Air Force (USAF, http://www.af.mil), United States Department of Defense (DoD, http://www.DefenseLink.mil or http://www.dod.gov), Government of the United States of America (USA).​


----------

